# My heart was broken today...



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I just got back from the 1st body shop estimate for my car. $3500 (tears welling up in eyes). I have a golfball sized ding on the rear quarterpanel, and black mismatched paint from a botched paint job (single part black blended into factory 2 part). Too much? I was braced for $2k or maybe $2500, but damn! I know you get what you pay for, but is that kinda on the high side for a dent pull and a paintjob? I even told them not to reinstall the emblems, and don't paint the hood (CF in the future). Oh yeah, that included typical OEM orange peel. More cost to remove! Opinions plz, and also experiences with your paint jobs.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

captain_shrapnel said:


> I just got back from the 1st body shop estimate for my car. $3500 (tears welling up in eyes). I have a golfball sized ding on the rear quarterpanel, and black mismatched paint from a botched paint job (single part black blended into factory 2 part). Too much? I was braced for $2k or maybe $2500, but damn! I know you get what you pay for, but is that kinda on the high side for a dent pull and a paintjob? I even told them not to reinstall the emblems, and don't paint the hood (CF in the future). Oh yeah, that included typical OEM orange peel. More cost to remove! Opinions plz, and also experiences with your paint jobs.


were are you from? my buddy paints cars..he is charging me 1300 to fix all the tiny dents/dints, sand,prime paint polish..a pearl white paint job for 1300


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

paint the whole car for 3500$? sounds reasonable for a good paint job.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Damn you guys must not have any hook ups. I am getting a damn good paint job for a grand from one of the local shops here in New Orleans.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

SKD_Tech said:


> Damn you guys must not have any hook ups. I am getting a damn good paint job for a grand from one of the local shops here in New Orleans.



whoa!, lol, i never said i dont have any hook ups...i can get my car painted for the price of a pizza and beer! i have to supply my own materials, but shit, that stuff is cheap. :cheers:


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Nope no hookups yet, might have to hold off on the paint for a hook up. To answer the previous question, I'm in Raleigh, NC.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

if it ain't right, paint it white 
it seems a little high to me (i just gotta pay materials too) but without hookups i wouldn't pay more than $1500 for a good paint job.


----------



## 200sxCaNaDiaN (Jun 10, 2004)

yeah....$3500 is quite high...go to some car meets and get some hookups...

I know, im having all the scratches taken out, and the creases in the car (they come on 200sx...i hate them) taken out, and painting it a metallic ruby red, and its only costing me $1750-2500 depending on paint choice.....

I think hes playin ya for a fool....just my opinion tho


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Nope no hookups yet, might have to hold off on the paint for a hook up. To answer the previous question, I'm in Raleigh, NC.


forget profeasional go krylon all over its ass. u like flat black? i pretty mean with a can of satin/semi/flat/ultra flat black paint. best part is if it ever chips or scratches prime that mother and paint it again you just got a full door painting for 10 bucks! and! you never need to wax! just get a vat of mothers back to black. sccc did this to their project sti (yes they sanded primed and kryloned a brand new flawless factory paint job)


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanx for the input guys. This my first paint job and I want it done right, but I need to know what right costs. If $3500 is the reality, then I will scrimp and save, but if that seems steep then I'll look elsewhere. I'm having a hard time in Raleigh locating good word of mouth (usually what I use for decisions). I need to find some car clubs around here and ask them. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> forget profeasional go krylon all over its ass. u like flat black? i pretty mean with a can of satin/semi/flat/ultra flat black paint. best part is if it ever chips or scratches prime that mother and paint it again you just got a full door painting for 10 bucks! and! you never need to wax! just get a vat of mothers back to black. sccc did this to their project sti (yes they sanded primed and kryloned a brand new flawless factory paint job)


yeah, but i like the flat black over that awful blue anyday. jmo.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Thanx for the input guys. This my first paint job and I want it done right, but I need to know what right costs. If $3500 is the reality, then I will scrimp and save, but if that seems steep then I'll look elsewhere. I'm having a hard time in Raleigh locating good word of mouth (usually what I use for decisions). I need to find some car clubs around here and ask them. Thanks again for the info.


also keep on the look out for cars with body kits. if the car is the factory original color and the kit was color matched and the work was done nicely ask them where they had it done they may be able to get you a deal since they had work done there already


----------



## 91NX2000SR20(DE) (Sep 23, 2004)

that actually sounds like a pretty reasonable price, considering on what year, type, and model of car and the color that is on it or will be going on it.....my neighbor is gonna help me redo my nx next summer and he's only charging me for materials, like 150 for the whole car......but he just did a ford excursion 1/4 panel job and he got a new car for free for payment....and there isn't any dents at all........completely flawless!! he does great work and i'm glad i'll have his 34 years of knowledge helping me out!
cheers! :cheers:


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

I got my whole car painted at maaco three years ago ( http://www.maaco.com ), they also removed few major dings and dents on one side of car. i paid about $700, Still the color rocks like a champ, my car stays out in the sun most of time. I have no complaint about this paint job whatsoever.

$3500 is outrageous. I will never pay unless I make drug money.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

i've only had my car painted once and it was my 3000gt & what i've learned is never change the color of a car unless your spending some major money to get it done


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

My friend paid $2500 to have everything painted to gunmetal on his Integra. I feel bad for him cause a couple days later his car got stolen. He had a car alarm on it.


----------



## D1GP (Jun 27, 2004)

I got this hook up where I pay $500 dollars to paint inside and outside of my car. I don't know if it's professional quality but damn, that sounds like a good deal, don't you think?


----------

